# how do l make liquid glycerine into solid glycerine



## tim (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi, me again!!!

how do l make liquid glycerine into solid glycerine for the cold pour method or any method!!!

l have liquid glycerine and want to make 'solid' soap!!!

Thanks in advance!!!

Tim


----------



## PrairieCraft (Feb 27, 2011)

Glycerin isn't needed for CP soap and if you do use it only a small percentage of it would be necessary.

As for MP soap, which people refer to as glycerin soap, I have no idea.  Most people who do MP (or all?) buy their base from a manufacturer.  

I seem to remember reading something about this on the forum last year, try using the search function.  I think they were also talking about biodiesel, so try searching the terms glycerin and fuel together.  Donniej would know about this I bet but he hasn't been on in a while, you could do a search of his name to find info.


----------



## newbie (Feb 27, 2011)

Have you made soap before or done any research? It seems an odd question.

Try looking at  http://www.millersoap.com/. There is a lot of information on there for new soapers.

Good luck!


----------



## carebear (Feb 27, 2011)

didn't we just address this?

glycerol = glycerin = glycerine


----------



## carebear (Feb 27, 2011)

didn't we just address this?

glycerol = glycerin = glycerine


----------

